
Show HN: Ecosystem explorer – compare OSS across frameworks and technologies - creimers
https://ecosystem-explorer.github.io/
======
creimers
Based on the github api and github topics, look up and compare popular repos
for any framework or technology.

Original motivation: As a react developer I find it quite inspiring to look
from time to time what is going on the angular or vue world.

Comparisons/explorations can also be shared like so: [https://ecosystem-
explorer.github.io/?topics=react,vue,angul...](https://ecosystem-
explorer.github.io/?topics=react,vue,angular,jquery)

